# Mitchell and King Newsletter



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

news from M+k


JJ_ said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> We've just sent the most recent newsletter!
> 
> Luxury Waxes Coming Off Discount, New Pressure Washer Accessory, New Artisan Range https://commerce.campaignmonitor.com/newsletters/5f874ce72a7a74003913b547


----------

